# Loading of Pics is slow in CC Mobile



## Didi (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi
I am Facing the Problem that pictures are not really loaded fast enough in the mobile app to enjoy a slideshow or just browe3 through the images.
Downloading the images helps
BUT as most images have modifications from classic included I always get the loading circle even when the images are downloaded on the mobile/tablet.
Solutions?
I don't like to save them as new final images using a  LRC export workflow.
Currently I am syncing a smart collection via a workaround... so avoiding duplicating files

Any other ideas?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

Didi said:


> BUT as most images have modifications from classic included I always get the loading circle even when the images are downloaded on the mobile/tablet.


As these modifications need to be applied first, I don't see how you could avoid this.


----------

